# Re-Animator/3-D remake



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Hey everyone - JT here with news of the latest remake envisioned by the over-thinkers in Hollywood.

This time its *Re-Animator*, and the producers are thinking of doing it in 3-D. No word on whether Jeffrey Combs will be back as Dr. Herbert West.

I love the Re-Animator films and would definitely want Combs back as the good (bad? lol) doctor. I do not see the need to reboot this franchise, just give us one of the proposed sequels that have been rumored for a while......










http://shocktilyoudrop.com/news/topnews.php?id=9739


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I have to agree. It's hard to envision anyone other than Combs as Dr. West. I love the campy over-the-top approach of the existing films and worry that if it's re-made it will lose that great aspect.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Oh, and what's with the sudden resurgence of the 3D format? I always think of 3D movies as being bad movies they lumped a gimmick onto just to try and make you forget how bad the movie actually is.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Jeffrey Combs IS Herbert West.

As I have said elsewhere, Brian Yuzna must be getting desperate. His name is not synonymous with great film making, so he feels he must once again return to the franchise that made him a Horror household name, even if it means besmirching the memory of said celluloid classic. Indeed, much of the credit for the original *Re-Animator* lies in the lap of director Stuart Gordon. He and Combs were a formidable team. Yuzna was simply a producer on that film. With my past and present experiences as far as producers go, I'm betting he wasn't that easy to work with.

I agree with Z where it goes with this whole 3-D trend. I can't think of one movie where such effects weren't meant to be a distraction for the crappiness that was rolling off the screen in reeking waves.


----------



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

I remember when they 1st tried the 3d with jason & was alright,but the 3d thing is now really starting to kick back in with Disney,cartoon kids movies & looks like the holly wooders are planning to use this to turn out cheap crap horror remakes. Now lets see 3d remake of the birds with fake birdy poop dropping for the ceiling as the dive to the screen at you for that "extra" movie going experience....... Sucks when they slay the classics. 
i guess those that can't be creative must destroy other great works


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I totally agree...Combs or nobody should play the MAD Dr. West.
I wonder though, how much money do they make selling 3D glasses? I know Coraline tickets were more because you had to pay for the special polarized plastic glasses.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Now it seems that the news may have been premature....

http://shocktilyoudrop.com/news/topnews.php?id=9793


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Yes...the good Lord occasionally listens to his people's prayers.


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse (Jul 23, 2008)

I never liked Re-Animator. Too sci-fi for my tastes, and I hate the music score.

So if they ever do remake this, I'll go out of my way to see it.


----------

